# First TT



## Bluebird (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all, joined the forum as I have just bought a Oct 08 2.0 TDI Quattro in Ibis White and am in love with it!!! Looking forward to learning lots from the site and all of you experienced TT drivers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## leslie123 (Oct 26, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome  have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk


hi mate any pics of your tt. les


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 26, 2008)

leslie123 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> ...


Hi Les
Only just got it but will be getting camera out very soon as cant stop peeping through the window to have a look at it. As am female and not very techy will get some help from hubby to put piccys on!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Bluebird said:


> leslie123 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Hi there.
*Some help on posting pics:*
Open a free account at an image hosting site, such as http://photobucket.com 
Upload your pics to it, then copy the *IMG code *that is underneath the pic you want to post 
and paste it into the body of your message. 
When you've pasted it in just click on the preview button and you can see if everything is OK.
If your pic is too big then go back to the original original pic and resize it smaller. 
Then delete the file in Photobucket and upload it again. Then copy and paste as before.
Hope that helps.
John.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site Bluebird


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Gem for the tips - will get some piccys taken this weekend as now am coming home from work in the dark.


----------

